

Maldives island residents report sighting of 'low flying jet' - sajal83
http://www.haveeru.com.mv/news/54062

======
ssijak
Nothing is recording beautiful Maldives 24/7 that can be used to
confirm/disprove this story?

~~~
mzahir
Maldivian here. The army (MNDF) wasn't able to pick anything up from the
surface monitor radars. There is no data to back this story outside of eye
witness accounts from the residents of Kuda Huvadhoo.

Can neither confirm nor disprove :(

